# Missing my baby 🐕



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi all,
I just lost my red golden girl ( Lucy) to lymphoma. She was just out of chemotherapy one month ( she was only in a partial remission, lymph nodes in her chest still big) but we got one whole month of fun with her after chemotherapy. Last week she was running and then instantly lauded down like she couldn’t walk. Her hind limbs seemed stiff and sore. She was also having diarrhea and panting like crazy . That went on for 6 days with some good times thrown in when she could get up and slowly walk around . she was put to sleep when she stopped eating. Rip. My question is how did you deal with the grief, I’m SO sad all the time. I felt like it was so sudden , a week before she was totally fine, has anyone else had this happen where there pup goes downhill so fast?


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I am so very sorry and completely understand. My first golden passed at only 6. He was fine and then he wasn't. No brilliant notions for dealing with your grief except to work though it with family and friends, be kind to yourself, and accept that it is perfectly normal to be experiencing the loss very deeply.


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss.

That's similar to how it went for our Jasper. He was fine, then he wasn't, meds helped for a week or so, then he crashed. In retrospect we are glad he didn't have to endure a slow, painful, decline, but it was very shocking for us.

I promise that even though the missing them doesn't stop, the grief does ease with time.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I spent time looking for nice urns , an urn necklace and looking at spinning her ashes into a glass sphere. It seemed soothing to me.
I lost mine in a week after diagnosis. Way too fast. I miss her so much.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm very sorry for your loss of sweet Lucy. They take a chunk out of your heart and it hurts. I still miss my Honeybear who died in 1999 but it does not hurt as much as it did back then. Acknowledge to yourself that a close family member has died and ignore those who don't understand your grief over a dog. When it's a person who has died, you don't go to work, you have a funeral, people share grief and comfort but when it's a dog, life goes on as usual for most every around you and it's just hard. Eventually it gets better or at least more bearable. Try to direct your thoughts to happier times with her. 
I usually go through a stage where I say this hurts so much I don't ever want another dog but then I start feeling like I just can't be completely happy without a Golden Retriever in my life.
When you feel ready, and it's different for everyone, consider that although a new puppy doesn't replace the much loved dog it does help heal your heart and brings joy back into your life.


----------



## JeffLikesHikes (Aug 20, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss. We lost our 8-year old to cancer in a similar situation to yours. It all happened so fast and it was heartbreaking. 
One method that helped with the healing was that we decided to adopt another golden retriever. Ultimately, it was bringing a new life into our home that helped me cope with death.


----------



## Tmarra (Aug 22, 2020)

Lucys mom said:


> Hi all,
> I just lost my red golden girl ( Lucy) to lymphoma. She was just out of chemotherapy one month ( she was only in a partial remission, lymph nodes in her chest still big) but we got one whole month of fun with her after chemotherapy. Last week she was running and then instantly lauded down like she couldn’t walk. Her hind limbs seemed stiff and sore. She was also having diarrhea and panting like crazy . That went on for 6 days with some good times thrown in when she could get up and slowly walk around . she was put to sleep when she stopped eating. Rip. My question is how did you deal with the grief, I’m SO sad all the time. I felt like it was so sudden , a week before she was totally fine, has anyone else had this happen where there pup goes downhill so fast?


----------



## Tmarra (Aug 22, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss. It gets a little better with time. yes, this happened to us as well. Our Schroeder was 6 when he passed unexpectedly In May. He had a hemangiosarcoma around his heart that they found during the autopsy. He passed in the middle of the night next to my bed. I still can’t get the last sounds he made out of my head. Earlier that night he didn’t want to be alone, I feel that he knew he was in trouble. He came into the bathroom while I was in the shower and wanted to get in with me. I reached out to pet and talk to him and he drank from my hand. I will forever treasure my last moment with him. At first, we were angry with our vet, because we had regular checkups and screenings, but later learned that these test don’t pickup cancer. Sometimes these types of cancers are referred to as the silent killer because they come with no warning. I believe they know that something is amiss, but have no way of telling us. It’s still hard to see photos, and I haven’t been able to watch videos of him yet. We pickup our new golden up in two week, from the same breeder, and will be reliving the memories of picking up our precious Schroeder. Have comfort in knowing that your precious Lucy felt loved and is still with you. Be gentle with yourself, and know that we all grieve differently. wishing you comfort and peace.


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss! Not easy at all. They say time heals?! Maybe. I lost my german shepherd Maya on June 19, 2020. Maya went downhill really fast. From diagnosis to surgery to chemo is a blur for me. I went through the motions without giving in to thoughts. We thought she was responding to chemo! One night she just came into the bedroom and laid down next to our bed and a few minutes later she was gone. 
I was devastated and didn't know what to do! Just the fact that when I came down the stairs and not see her beautiful, noble face shook me up. I practise mindfulness which is helping me cope. The pain comes in waves when I see her spot in the garden or look at her bed. I'm learning to live with the fact that Maya is gone. I opened my heart to a beautiful golden girl Nala recently. Nala keeps me reallly busy! I will forever miss my girl. You will eventually be able to smile with or without tears. You will take your time. It's not the same for everyone. We are here to support. Take care.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

This urn was 35$ on Amazon. It is great quality. I also bought an urn necklace for it. 
I love that I can take her with me when we move. Someday I might bury her, I don't know. I still miss her.


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

thank you so much for the kind words


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

ruthbe said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> That's similar to how it went for our Jasper. He was fine, then he wasn't, meds helped for a week or so, then he crashed. In retrospect we are glad he didn't have to endure a slow, painful, decline, but it was very shocking for us.
> 
> I promise that even though the missing them doesn't stop, the grief does ease with time.


thank you so much for your kind words- i agree suffering for the dogs is not a way to spend more time with them! 
they will always be in our hearts


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> I am so very sorry and completely understand. My first golden passed at only 6. He was fine and then he wasn't. No brilliant notions for dealing with your grief except to work though it with family and friends, be kind to yourself, and accept that it is perfectly normal to be experiencing the loss very deeply.


thank you oscars dad  trying to be kind to myself everyday and not think" what else could I have done"


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

Dunmar said:


> I spent time looking for nice urns , an urn necklace and looking at spinning her ashes into a glass sphere. It seemed soothing to me.
> I lost mine in a week after diagnosis. Way too fast. I miss her so much.


I am doing the same...focusing on turning her memory into something special. I grew sunflowers in my garden for her this summer. sorry for your loss as well


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

cwag said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss of sweet Lucy. They take a chunk out of your heart and it hurts. I still miss my Honeybear who died in 1999 but it does not hurt as much as it did back then. Acknowledge to yourself that a close family member has died and ignore those who don't understand your grief over a dog. When it's a person who has died, you don't go to work, you have a funeral, people share grief and comfort but when it's a dog, life goes on as usual for most every around you and it's just hard. Eventually it gets better or at least more bearable. Try to direct your thoughts to happier times with her.
> I usually go through a stage where I say this hurts so much I don't ever want another dog but then I start feeling like I just can't be completely happy without a Golden Retriever in my life.
> When you feel ready, and it's different for everyone, consider that although a new puppy doesn't replace the much loved dog it does help heal your heart and brings joy back into your life.


Thank you so much for your kind words. I so agree with how its so difficult losing a pet and you have to go on with normal life. Lucy was my heart and soul dog, she was my best friend that worked by my side ( we live on a ranch in CA) I am definitely trying to direct all my thoughts into our good times together( there were many) 
I so agree with the feeling of needing golden retrievers in your life- they make me SO happy. I have a 3 year old named BO who was Lucys brother still. He is mourning her too and sits on her burial site for hours . thank you again


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

JeffLikesHikes said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss. We lost our 8-year old to cancer in a similar situation to yours. It all happened so fast and it was heartbreaking.
> One method that helped with the healing was that we decided to adopt another golden retriever. Ultimately, it was bringing a new life into our home that helped me cope with death.


thank you...Im so sorry for your loss as well. Its so tough isn't it. 
I agree that sometimes new life with help heal wounds. lucy has a brother named bo who is now an only pup and I think he is grieving her too.


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

Tmarra said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It gets a little better with time. yes, this happened to us as well. Our Schroeder was 6 when he passed unexpectedly In May. He had a hemangiosarcoma around his heart that they found during the autopsy. He passed in the middle of the night next to my bed. I still can’t get the last sounds he made out of my head. Earlier that night he didn’t want to be alone, I feel that he knew he was in trouble. He came into the bathroom while I was in the shower and wanted to get in with me. I reached out to pet and talk to him and he drank from my hand. I will forever treasure my last moment with him. At first, we were angry with our vet, because we had regular checkups and screenings, but later learned that these test don’t pickup cancer. Sometimes these types of cancers are referred to as the silent killer because they come with no warning. I believe they know that something is amiss, but have no way of telling us. It’s still hard to see photos, and I haven’t been able to watch videos of him yet. We pickup our new golden up in two week, from the same breeder, and will be reliving the memories of picking up our precious Schroeder. Have comfort in knowing that your precious Lucy felt loved and is still with you. Be gentle with yourself, and know that we all grieve differently. wishing you comfort and peace.


Thank you so much for your kind words. Im so so sorry for your loss as well... it sounds like you had some very sweet last moments with your pup. when lucy passed ( home visit) she was laying her head in my lap and gave me one last look up with her beautiful brown eyes. I know what you mean about photos and videos- the puppy videos are especially hard for me to watch. Thank you again and I am so excited for you and your new puppy, best wishes


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

Terra26 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss! Not easy at all. They say time heals?! Maybe. I lost my german shepherd Maya on June 19, 2020. Maya went downhill really fast. From diagnosis to surgery to chemo is a blur for me. I went through the motions without giving in to thoughts. We thought she was responding to chemo! One night she just came into the bedroom and laid down next to our bed and a few minutes later she was gone.
> I was devastated and didn't know what to do! Just the fact that when I came down the stairs and not see her beautiful, noble face shook me up. I practise mindfulness which is helping me cope. The pain comes in waves when I see her spot in the garden or look at her bed. I'm learning to live with the fact that Maya is gone. I opened my heart to a beautiful golden girl Nala recently. Nala keeps me reallly busy! I will forever miss my girl. You will eventually be able to smile with or without tears. You will take your time. It's not the same for everyone. We are here to support. Take care.


Thank you so much for your kind words. They mean a lot. I know the whole chemo world is a lot to soak in. Im sure your pup felt your love as she passed. I haven't moved any of Lucys toys/beds and I may not because we have another boy golden who was her sister and he may use them. I am so happy you have your Nala now. Im sure she is healing your heart too thank you again take care


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

Missing my Lucy .. ❤❤💕💕💕💕 ( my blondie is adjusting to only pup life )


----------

